# power door lock fuse???



## oewoko (Nov 15, 2005)

hey guys, in the process of getting my car running, it seems like i might have fried my alarm. the only other thing that doesn't work are my power door locks. are there fuses for this? i couldn't find any. is the dead alarm brain to blame for the power door locks not working? i've never hooked up an alarm before, so i don't know if the door locks are currently controlled only through the brain or not. thanks for any help.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, the fuse is in the engine bay, but I'm pretty sure the stock alarm brain is responsible for controling the power locks. I'm saying this b/c I know that the cars not equipped with a stock alarm have a "smart entrance control" unit and I'm sure that controls the power locks. 

In some cases, the aftermarket alarm can control the locks for you. What I'm doing is running both alarms at once and it works fine. You do have to know what you're doing, of course, but both alarms are enabled/disabled with one remote, both alarms blink their LED, and if someone tampers with the car, both alarms go off. It makes it great b/c not only is it loud, but someone would have to disable 2 seperate alarms to shut the thing up.

Also, I disconnected the cable to my trunk (where my battery is located), the only way into the trunk is with my key or with my remote. No one could disconnect the battery on my car.


----------



## trisha (Jul 18, 2014)

where is fuse for 04 nissan sentra door locks and interior lights


----------

